

Uber Raises $1.2B, Putting Its Value at $40B - dlubarov
http://dealbook.nytimes.com//2014/12/04/uber-files-to-sell-1-8-billion-in-new-shares/

======
rajlalwani
It's one the best experiences I have had where technology and service has been
beautifully integrated. Uber needs to probably hire a PR service and restore
some lost image. it's a great app.

